# what can you tell me about Easton E9 alu tubing?



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

My bike is made out of Easton E9 aluminium tubing. What can you tell me about this tubeset? is it any good? I know the bike is from about the early nineties, and i was hoping this would help me get a more accurate idea of the time.
Thanx a lot!!


----------

